# Identification please ... from a newbie.



## carrie (Nov 20, 2011)

Found this skin on our front lawn today in Arcadia on Sydney north-west fringe. 1.5 metres, 14 scales across the top, approx 198 anus to neck of parallel scales, 65 approx divided scales anus to tail. We have diamond pythons but it's not one of those, also a resident red bellied away from the house at the back approx 100 metres from where this skin was found, and also in the past have had Eastern Browns. Hoping the pattern of the head plate may provide clues too. Many thanks ... I like to know my 'neighbours'. Carrie


----------



## CHEWY (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi Carrie,
Nice work on counting some scales. That always helps point people in a better direction.
By the looks of the skin and going by your count, I think the skin may have belonged to a Green Tree Snake originally.
They def live in your area, but so too a lot of other species

JD


----------



## carrie (Nov 21, 2011)

Tks Chewy. I'd be very relieved to know it's a green tree snake as I've seen them hanging around in the trees near the house, rather than the Eastern Brown which I've seen in the past on our property but not so close to the house. I'll have to start reading up on snake ID. Am hoping the resident red-bellied may deter the browns. Carrie


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Nov 21, 2011)

G'day Carrie,

It's a Green Tree Snake, but I think you may find it only has 13 or 15 midbody scales, not 14. The other thing to look for is the loreal scale, which is located between the preocular and postnasal/nasal scale - this is present in all python and colubrid species that occur around the Sydney area, therefore letting you know whether the skin you have found is harmless or not. The lack of a loreal will indicate an elapid (potentially dangerous).


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Nov 21, 2011)

The sub-caudal count is at least 25 short for a Green Tree. However, there is apparently some of the tail missing. The other alternative is a Yellow-faced Whip Snake _Demansia psammophis_ which have 15 midbody scales and fit the rest of the scale count. Based on the head shields I would say more likely to be a Green Tree, but both species are a little variable in that respect.

*Carrie*, can you check the midbody scale count [do NOT include the enlarged ventral scale]. Secondly, is it possible to take side on view of the head similar to what you did with the head shield? Let me also compliment you for the information provided, including the photos. A great effort.


----------



## thals (Nov 21, 2011)

Green Tree Snake for sure, 1st thoughts upon viewing the pic without having read any info and all the above confirms it.


----------



## carrie (Nov 21, 2011)

Some extra pics and info after slicing the skin down the middle then giving it a quick iron to flatten .. 198 count from neck to vent still stands, just on 100 from vent to tailView attachment 227102
View attachment 227103
View attachment 227104
and pic shows scales side to side. The collective info provided is greatso many thanks View attachment 227105


I've added extra pics, however they have only come as attachments and will take a bit longer to open ... I'm still trying to work out how to upload properly ... can't remember how I did it first time around. Opening the skin out flat seems to have worked well in showing detail.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Nov 22, 2011)

The attachments are not showing. Use "Go Advanced" tabs and then scroll down to the second box, under the posting box, and Click on "Manage Attachements". Use the browse feature to find them in your files and put them where they can be place in a post.

It is looking more and more like a Green Tree.


----------

